# A Challange on how fast you can deliver !



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just ordered via the tintanet a new pot of Pinnacle Souveran to top the XMT off with tomorrow.

Lets see if C&S live up to their reputaion for fast delivery, or will I have to put it off until saturday, & Serious Performance still be the fastest I have used ???




:thumb: 

Jace


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

The race is on!! haha


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you considered that the couriers C&S use may of already picked todays orders up?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Order received - 8/05/2006 16:24:27

Order Shipped - 8/05/2006 16:33:05 

I thank you.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Well Johnny's been the quickest I've ever had. I ordered at nigh on the close of business one day and it was on my doorsetp by 10am the next day - I hadn't even asked him to get it out quickly.

Ben


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Order received - 8/05/2006 16:24:27
> 
> Order Shipped - 8/05/2006 16:33:05
> 
> I thank you.


:lol:

To quote from the Arnie Film "RAW DEAL"

"Smart I like, Smart asses I dont"

But you really are amazing with that kind of shipping service :thumb: 
No doubt you wil post up what Time I sign for it too :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> :lol:
> 
> To quote from the Arnie Film "RAW DEAL"
> 
> ...


Just as well I aint a Smart Ass 

Ill leave you to put up the time that City Link get it over :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

He gets it to me in 17 minutes if


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jace said:


> I've just ordered via the tintanet a new pot of Pinnacle Souveran to top the XMT off with tomorrow.
> 
> Lets see if C&S live up to their reputaion for fast delivery, or will I have to put it off until saturday, & Serious Performance still be the fastest I have used ???
> 
> ...


I posted a 200ml sample of shampoo to another member yesterday after 1100hrs and he has informed me that it arrived today, not bad for 2nd class post :thumb:


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^Johnny^^^

C&S TEAM

I love it when a plan comes together.....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric said:


> He gets it to me in 17 minutes if


he must be driving slow , cause he can reach mine in 15min flat :devil:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

did it come then?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

YEP @ 13.10PM :thumb: 

Thanks for the extra's too :thumb: :thumb: 

Shame you couldnt have sent me some of the Florida sunshine too


----------

